# Open university (Distance learning)



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I quit school a while ago, cos I just couldn't cope with all the people. Now all my old friends are going odd to university and I feel like the thicko stuck here with nothing. I love to learn and am very interested in History. There is a course I could do at the Open University, which is a distance learning/over the Internet university which seems pretty viable.
Only thing is, would studying from home be enabling the SA? I don't want to just become a hermit at home, if I'm not physically going to college then I have no excuse to go out at all.
Anyone got any advice?
Thanks
-rainbow


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that is an excellent option, the OU. If you are worried about the lack of interaction, there's two ways you could go and still get your education:

the OU has some courses where study days and short residencies are required. Take one of those. You will also most likely have to call your tutor. That's a gentle "breaking in" thing to do.

While doing the course, get a simple, part time job. 

something to think about anyway.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

rainbowOne said:


> I quit school a while ago, cos I just couldn't cope with all the people. Now all my old friends are going odd to university and I feel like the thicko stuck here with nothing. I love to learn and am very interested in History. There is a course I could do at the Open University, which is a distance learning/over the Internet university which seems pretty viable.
> Only thing is, would studying from home be enabling the SA? I don't want to just become a hermit at home, if I'm not physically going to college then I have no excuse to go out at all.
> Anyone got any advice?
> Thanks
> -rainbow


I'd imagine you'd still have to go to the library alot and (I think) you have to attend a few compulsary lectures??


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

rainbowOne said:


> I quit school a while ago, cos I just couldn't cope with all the people. Now all my old friends are going odd to university and I feel like the thicko stuck here with nothing. I love to learn and am very interested in History. There is a course I could do at the Open University, which is a distance learning/over the Internet university which seems pretty viable.
> Only thing is, would studying from home be enabling the SA? I don't want to just become a hermit at home, if I'm not physically going to college then I have no excuse to go out at all.
> Anyone got any advice?
> Thanks
> -rainbow


I finished my degree with the OU and thought it was really great. There were tutorials once every few weeks, but it wasn't a big deal if I couldn't go. I never went to any of them because of SA but all of the notes were always posted online and the tutors were very understanding. As long as you do your work, I don't think it really matters.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think I might go for it. If only I can figure out the darn website


----------



## sweetcupcake (Nov 30, 2008)

They're fantastic. Although I find it very challenging at times, because I'm not very academic, I have a sense of inner satisfaction after completing each TMA 
I don't attend any of the tutorials, I rely on facebook groups which are a HUGE help.


----------



## JennImme (Nov 1, 2010)

My advice if you are planning on taking an OU course is definitely ensure you have plenty of time to study, and don't let yourself fall behind. A good tutor can make or break the course, but remember that they are getting paid to help you so don't feel bad about getting in touch with them if you don't feel like you are getting enough help. I am looking forward to further tutorials and my online tutorials. There is such a wide range of courses there is bound to be something to take your fancy so whether you're satisfying an interest or taking a course to further your career. I am hoping it will be worth I hope this has been useful for anyone thinking of taking a distance learning course, I definitely recommend looking into OU study.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Distance ed. definitely requires discipline. For me, agoraphobic, it's one heck of a great option. But for my "normal" housemates they're nightmare courses because they take them alongside normal lecture/labs and don't dedicate the time. You asked if it enables the anxiety but I think only you can tell. We need to learn the fine balance between pushing ourselves and being gentle enough to heal. I took two semesters of these courses, online versions of what the other kids took (exact same exams), and I really did feel isolated from everyone. Housemates would come back after classes and talk about their days and I'd have nothing to report. That said, if it's the only way you'll earn an undergrad, why not? Education is one of the best things you can do for yourself. I personally find mixing regular classes with distance education to be the best format for me but we're all different.


----------

